# Suit Up with Kingsman: The Secret Service on Digital HD™ May 15 and Blu-ray™ and DVD June 9!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ARE YOU READY TO BECOME A TRUE GENTLEMAN?


Suit up with high tailored action on
Digital HD™ May 15 and Blu-ray™ and DVD June 9!

LOS ANGELES, Calif. (April 21, 2015) –Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment invites you to join KINGSMAN: THE SECRET SERVICE when it hits Digital HD™ May 15 and Blu-ray™ and DVD June 9. Matthew Vaughn, director of Kick- and X-Men: First Class brings his own unique style to the genre while brilliant performances from Colin Firth, Samuel Jackson, Michael Caine and newcomer Taron Egerton have made spies more bad and awesome than ever.

A super-secret organization recruits an unrefined but promising street kid into the agency’s ultra-competitive training program just as a dire global threat emerges from a twisted tech genius. A phenomenal cast, including ACADEMY AWARD® Winners Colin Firth and Michael Caine* and OSCAR® Nominee Samuel L. Jackson**, leads this action-packed spy-thriller directed by Matthew Vaughn (X-Men: First Class).

The KINGSMAN: THE SECRET SERVICE Blu-ray™ has a full arsenal of bloody good added materials that bring the world of the Kingsman to life. Not only can you see a gorgeous gallery of behind the scenes images from the film’s production, but the Kingsman: The Secret Service Revealed documentary also gives you an exclusive 90-Minute look into the film’s iconic style, fights, gadgets and more.

*Colin Firth, Actor, The King's Speech, 2010. Michael Caine, Supporting Actor: Hannah And Her Sisters, 1986; The Cider House Rules, 1999.
**Supporting Actor, Pulp Fiction, 1994.

KINGSMAN: THE SECRET SERVICE BLU-RAY™ SPECIAL FEATURES
● Kingsman: The Secret Service Revealed
○ Panel to Screen: The Education Of A 21st Century Super-Spy
○ Heroes And Rogues
○ Style All His Own
○ Tools Of The Trade
○ Breathtakingly Brutal
○ Culture Clash: The Comic Book Origins Of The Secret Service
● Galleries: Behind-The-Scenes, Sets and Props


----------

